# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  پارتیشن هاردم را نمیشناسد

## hajilari

سلام
وقت شما بخیر
من ویندوز 10 روی سیستمم نصب بودش رفتم ابونتو رو هم نصب کنم ابونتو رو از روی فلش مموری بوت کردم و واردش شدم، وارد خود محیطش شدم و تا یه قسمت هایی رفتم اما قبل از اینکه بخواهم نصبش کنم و درایوی انتخاب کنم برگشتم و خارج شدم ازش
وقتی آمدم با ویندوز بالا بیام دیگه بالا نیامد، و دیگه بوت نکرد ویندوز 10 رو 
اومدم بیام ویندوز 10 رو ریپایر کنم دیدم انگار هاردم رو نمیشناسه، توی محیط نصب ویندوز هم رفتم اونجایی که پارتیشن ها رو نشون میده دیدم هیچی نیست و هیچ درایوی رو اونجا نشون نمیده
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید
تشکر

----------

